# Chile Chocolate Scorpion...



## Mark88 (Apr 14, 2008)

Could anyone tell me if Chile chocolate scorpions can be kept communally..


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Mark88 said:


> Could anyone tell me if Chile chocolate scorpions can be kept communally..


Sounds like a Thai delicacy :lol2:


----------



## Vaughan69 (Nov 22, 2007)

_Bothriurus bonnariensis _I assume you mean? 

They can be kept communally but have been known to cannibalise smetimes as well, as a general rule use plenty of hides and keep them well fed to avoid the risks i guess. 

Theyre more venemous than Arizonensis as well, and more agressive - not a recomemded begginer scorp to be honest, but as long as you use tongs ALL the time and dont handle them i cant see it being an issue. Just dont try and hug it or lick it or whatever :lol2:


----------



## Mark88 (Apr 14, 2008)

Vaughan69 said:


> _Bothriurus bonnariensis _I assume you mean?
> 
> They can be kept communally but have been known to cannibalise smetimes as well, as a general rule use plenty of hides and keep them well fed to avoid the risks i guess.
> 
> Theyre more venemous than Arizonensis as well, and more agressive - not a recomemded begginer scorp to be honest, but as long as you use tongs ALL the time and dont handle them i cant see it being an issue. Just dont try and hug it or lick it or whatever :lol2:


I'm not thinking about getting any yet but maybe in the near future. I just wanted to know because they're quite small and would like to keep more than one in the same enclosure. 
Don't think i'd be trying to hug it or lick it :lolsign:


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Ive had these before but have kept them singularly. A beautiful lil' scorpion


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I think its safer to assume that nearly all arachnids are not communal (there are notable exceptions). 

Most of what i see in the hobby is communal conditions based on "overfeeding" where your animals basically dont eat each other because they are not hungry enough to risk attacking something so dangerous when there is plenty of food around. In this case, I would suggest that its probably less hassle, and safer, to avoid communal living in any species where its not documented vastly. 

However, you can always argue that someone has to pioneer it at some point. However, I think some inverts are more likely than others; for example, certain tarantulas do live in high densities so can be expected to meet each other a lot, whereas others will hardly meet anything other than food, so such behaviour is very alien to them.


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

i wouldnt put them together. i hear the atacama's can be kept together and they look alot nice imo


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

If you are on about B.Bonnariensisand not B.Keyserlingii then no, they aren't communal and will kill each other, the sting isn't that bad though and they aren't overly aggressive usually.


----------



## Mark88 (Apr 14, 2008)

They're _Bothriurus keyserlingi_, and saw them on TheSpiderShop:- - Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
They're selling them at £22 for 3 and wanted to know if they had to be kept seperate or if it was possible to keep them together.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Mark88 said:


> They're _Bothriurus keyserlingi_, and saw them on TheSpiderShop:- - Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
> They're selling them at £22 for 3 and wanted to know if they had to be kept seperate or if it was possible to keep them together.


Keyserlingii can be kept communally with mixed success going from personal experience, best bet is if your gonna try it, have seperate set ups available anyway in case you notice any fightin, keep em well fed, plenty of hiding spaces and as much floor space as possible


----------



## Mark88 (Apr 14, 2008)

Young_Gun said:


> Keyserlingii can be kept communally with mixed success going from personal experience, best bet is if your gonna try it, have seperate set ups available anyway in case you notice any fightin, keep em well fed, plenty of hiding spaces and as much floor space as possible


Thanks, i'm currently bidding on a large enclosure for them on ebay so we'll have to wait and see what happens there.
I'll be keeping your advice in mind with any scorpions I decide to keep communally. Will probably only be these though tbh. 
Thanks again . :mrgreen:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Mark88 said:


> Thanks, i'm currently bidding on a large enclosure for them on ebay so we'll have to wait and see what happens there.
> I'll be keeping your advice in mind with any scorpions I decide to keep communally. Will probably only be these though tbh.
> Thanks again . :mrgreen:


If you wanna go communal with less risk, try some of the Heterometrus sp.


----------

